# Help with scheduling?



## bluegorillas (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi! so I was hired for Target back in May the position I filled out my application for was guest advocate but I was told by HR that I would be in the beauty department and to just ignore my online schedule that said I was a guest advocate.. I didn't get any hours at all until 2 weeks after I did my orientation.. My first two shifts I was showed what to do in beauty by one of the leaders/managers (???) I assume.. and she set me up to work with one of the other ladies in the department so when I came in my first two shifts this lady was already working and had the items pulled from out back and all I did was check in with her and start putting them out. I worked twice in the same week and then after this I didn't get ANY hours until 3-4 weeks after this. When I came in for my third shift, the woman that I was working with the first two times was not working so I asked someone where I go to pull the boxes from the back.. She walkied for the leader/manager(??) to come over and show me. This was the same leader/manager who helped me my very first day and set me up to work with the lady who trained me. She came over and told me that I was not on her schedule to be in beauty and that she did not have any hours for me and told me that I was up front on the registers.. She said she did not remember me ever getting trained in her department even though she was the one who set me up to be trained etc.. I told her that and she did not remember.

 I got trained on the register for about 20 minutes before they set me up to hop on the register by myself and I was okay with that, but I guess I'm still confused about how to read the schedules etc. I was scheduled today, and on Kronos it says "Domestics" at the top but then under jobs it says checkout advocate. I clocked in as usual and went up to the registers to look at the break schedule and my name was crossed off the list. I asked someone why it was crossed out, and they told me they didn't know but to hop on a register anyway and that it was probably just a miscommunication. Later in my shift I asked someone else why it was crossed off and they told me that I was supposed to be in domestics that shift not on the register but it was okay because they needed help on the registers anyway. My question is, what is domestics and what exactly would I do for that? I have never been trained in that so I'm confused on where I go when I start my shift and what exactly I do.. Also is it normal that I barely get any hours? I worked 9 hours this week and then I have 0 hours next week and the week after that I have 4......??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2020)

Ask lod for help. Check the wall schedule in tsc. Hours are low in august. You can check workday on a store computer for your position title.


----------



## MrT (Aug 2, 2020)

You should talk to your hr there has clearly been some confusion with your scheduling.  If your new its always a good idea to talk to the lod at the beginning of your shift to make sure you are doing what you are supposed to do


----------

